

Ask HN: How do I make my own chemicals?  - caesarion

I want to make a substance that prevents calluses.<p>I'm not fussed about how it works. Perhaps it will be a spray that hardens or softens the hand so dead skin won't build up, perhaps it will be a paste that hardens, literally protecting the skin. It doesn't really matter, I just need some advice about how to start experimenting.<p>Beeswax, rosin, and pine tar have promising properties, how would I combine them with something like collagen or a synthetic polymer to get close to what I want? I've never done this before, and it seems unintuitive; blending A with B doesn't necessarily give A+B.<p>Any advice on how these things are done?
======
codemonkeymike
I would try shea butter and coco butter. There are instructions somewhere
online of a good mixing ratio or you could just buy a commercial brand.

------
cup
I might be able to answer the question in a few hours when I get home.

~~~
caesarion
No rush, I'd love to hear!

